# Uncommon EO's



## calico21 (Jan 21, 2017)

So I'm not exactly new, but before used FO's so I am wondering about EO's that are not very common for their fragrance but their other properties. First one I'm curious about how it would react is German Chamomile? Any concerns as far as acceleration? Does the blue morph? Second is Helichrysum ? Any thoughts on it? It is a normal light oil color so not to worried about morphing unless someone had an unusual experience, but behavior. Thanks for your info!


----------



## Millie (Jan 22, 2017)

You can test your EOs for scent and color morphs by adding a couple drops to a minute amount of lye water. If you are concerned about acceleration, add EOs to base oils and blend before adding lye. As for thoughts, these EOs are outrageously priced for soap! But if it makes you happy ...


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

I was wondering about economics too...  Do you have an inside deal, calico?


----------



## lsg (Jan 22, 2017)

For myself, I can't stand the smell of chamomile in soap.


----------



## calico21 (Jan 22, 2017)

This if I do it would be mainly for me, if someone else wanted to experience it they are going to have to help with cost. I do search out best prices and avoid the multi level marketing companies. A lot of these oils are available out there without the gimmicks for less $ than they lead one to believe. I've been researching a lot of them. There are actually only a few "manufactures" of  essential oils so as long as you are dealing with a reputable company that doesn't compromise the oil with additives you're okay. Yes still pricey if you are looking to use it as your fragrance, not as added benefits.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2017)

calico21 said:


> This if I do it would be mainly for me, if someone else wanted to experience it they are going to have to help with cost. I do search out best prices and avoid the multi level marketing companies. A lot of these oils are available out there without the gimmicks for less $ than they lead one to believe. I've been researching a lot of them. There are actually only a few "manufactures" of  essential oils so as long as you are dealing with a reputable company that doesn't compromise the oil with additives you're okay. Yes still pricey if you are looking to use it as your fragrance, not as added benefits.


Except soap is a wash off and there is no real proof benefits, other than label appeal, survive saponification. It is much better to use them in a balm or lotion if you want the actual properties of the very expensive essential oil. Technically they are not "Manufacturers" they are distillers. Manufacturing is making an item. Essential oils are distilled or extracted by other methods.
I just noticed you are a long time soapmaker so I am sure you know all this!!


----------



## calico21 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes not looking for label appeal, just curiosity for me really. I know we can't pick what the lye reacts with and takes away, but some say that it does leave residual benefits. I do use my oils diluted topically for my needs as far as getting the "whole" benefit. And found out the hard way that one oil added as a lotion cured my rash, but started my monthly cycle, so I'm really cautious about this! Thanks for "distillers" I couldn't think of the right term which is why I put it in quotes.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 22, 2017)

calico21 said:


> Yes not looking for label appeal, just curiosity for me really. I know we can't pick what the lye reacts with and takes away, but some say that it does leave residual benefits. I do use my oils diluted topically for my needs as far as getting the "whole" benefit. And found out the hard way that one oil added as a lotion cured my rash, but started my monthly cycle, so I'm really cautious about this! Thanks for "distillers" I couldn't think of the right term which is why I put it in quotes.




Some EO have the "power" to effect estrogen and hormones, so use it with caution & watch maximum usage rate ( in lotions, soaps )

IIRC, someone in some thread have quoted Robert Tisserand and Kevin Dunn's research on EO having residual benefits after altered chemical reaction of saponification. 
It's just that last time I check, the link won't work.


----------



## calico21 (Jan 22, 2017)

I think Kevin Dunn is a lot of what I've been reading, but have seen some charts and stuff that I'm not sure of the origination. I know the one's I'm asking about are on the costly end of the spectrum which is why I'm looking for as much info as possible. I know my recipes are okay as is, just don't want to throw away materials if I can avoid it, just because I want to see. Dang soaping!
...PS.. I added two drops of German Chamomile to (1 oz) lye solution earlier and all it did was coagulate to the side of container. So in the future if I was going to use it I would definitely add at end maybe with carrier oil. Next time notes


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 22, 2017)

I search the forum with German chamomile + blue, some said it's light blue, and someone said it become light green.
It contains Azulene which make things blue.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 23, 2017)

calico21 said:


> And found out the hard way that one oil added as a lotion cured my rash, but started my monthly cycle, so I'm really cautious about this!



This would be a very very bad thing if you're a guy. :Kitten Love:


----------



## Millie (Jan 23, 2017)

calico21 said:


> ...PS.. I added two drops of German Chamomile to (1 oz) lye solution earlier and all it did was coagulate to the side of container. So in the future if I was going to use it I would definitely add at end maybe with carrier oil. Next time notes



LOL I guess we have different ideas of a "minute amount"! It's been a while since I've done this, but I just use about a ml/ 1/4 tsp lye soln. I have a bunch of disposable shot glasses, add a couple drops eo and a tiny squirt of lye with a dropper. It is pretty cool to see, some form salts!


----------



## aihrat (Apr 11, 2017)

calico21 said:


> So I'm not exactly new, but before used FO's so I am wondering about EO's that are not very common for their fragrance but their other properties. First one I'm curious about how it would react is German Chamomile? Any concerns as far as acceleration? Does the blue morph? Second is Helichrysum ? Any thoughts on it? It is a normal light oil color so not to worried about morphing unless someone had an unusual experience, but behavior. Thanks for your info!



I have used German Chamomile before. It accelerates trace and morphs a little bit. If your German Chamomile is fresher, the azulene will not have broken down and the oil is blue, morphing to green in soap. If your German Chamomile is older, it will take on a green tint and turn almost completely green as the azulene breaks down - then it doesn't morph as much. The smell, which smells straw-like OOB, will gradually morph into a "dried chamomile flower" smell over the course of a few months. It's still quite pleasant though.

It does accelerate in CP soap - very much so. I added 18g to 900g oils.

I can no longer use GC in soaps because I did something very stupid and tried to take a quarter of a teaspoon to help with a stomach ache. It got rid of the stomach ache but now I'm horribly allergic to chamomile and ragweeds  Pure German Chamomile is POTENT stuff! I don't think you'd get much out of it at a few drops in your soap, but for lotions and massages, too much will make you allergic.


----------

